# New Years Eve Northern Soul All-Nighter !



## Bomber (Oct 7, 2005)

Booked my tickets today !!  Old & Young alike reliving what it was like 'Back in the Day'  !! 


 Stoke NEW YEARS EVE ALL NIGHTER at the famous KINGS HALL, Stoke, Stoke on Trent. 9pm - 6am, featuring the UK's top Northern Soul DJ's. Complimentary Hot and Cold food to everyone. Admission by Ticket Only £15 (inc VAT) - Ticket Only - BE PART OF THE GREATEST VENUE FOR NORTHERN SOUL IN THE UK, and SEE IN 2006 IN STYLE... Buy Now!!


----------



## soulman (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks well cool that. Won't be going tho.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 7, 2005)

I hate saying spam so I won't say it.


----------



## chio (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't think it's spam unless Bomber's organising it (which is unlikely!) - seen loads of stickers around for it, though.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 8, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I hate saying spam so I won't say it.



 no not organising or in anyway connected with it ! Apart from the fact I'll be going and having a great time, just thought I'd share it !! 
 It's being organised by Goldsoul who do loads off all nighters !


----------

